# My Great Pyrenees and the Rain



## drdoolittle (Oct 26, 2019)

As some of you know I have 3 LGDs....a 5 year old female Pyr and her 2 pups that are half Anatolian. They spend most days in their large kennel (it has a huge tarp covered straw bale house in it) and from about 5 pm until 5 am they are loose in our huge fenced backyard (they have an overturned dunk tank filled with straw for a shelter).
 It is chilly here (50ish) and has been raining all day.....a cold rain.  I just let them out in the yard about half an hour ago. 
 Although the momma loves her straw bale house in the kennel, she RARELY uses the dunk tank shelter in the yard, preferring to lay under my husbands boat if it is rainy.  The pups use the dunk tank.....I have found all 3 sound asleep in there when it's been pouring.
I worry about momma not using the dunk tank shelter.....do you think she is fine just laying under the boat?  There is a large enough area that is dry for her, but it seems like it's not enough shelter to me.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2019)

If they are happy, let them be. If the weather gets worse she has the option of going in the dunk tank for more shelter. She will tell you if the boat isn’t enough.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 27, 2019)

I agree.   These dogs seem to enjoy being out in the weather a lot and finding their own solutions to it when they don't.  I have a rather large, insulated and big enough for two dog house~with a memory foam dog mattress in it, mind you~ I built that rarely, if ever, gets used and a padded dog bench he lays on some times..but he will just as soon crawl underneath the dog bench to sleep, which looks horribly uncomfortable and time consuming to me but who knows the mind of a dog?


----------



## Hipshot (Oct 31, 2019)

Pyrenees or at least the ones I have love wet weather . They go where the goats go . We have cedar so thick even heavy rain barely gets through. The goats go under the trees and the dogs run around in the rain .This morning steady rain and wind and temperatures  falling .Bella is just laying out on our gravel drive . Not at all bothered . Elsa and Noel look like mud dogs running around their pen with the yearling does  . Their dense under coat really  sheds water . The longer I have these dogs the more they amaze me .


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2019)

Both my Great Pyrenees hate thunder and lightening. A light rain doesn't faze them, but they don't like a hard rain. Our male is coming to the house, on the porch and looking at us through the window begging to be let in. Our female goes in her doghouse when thunder, gunshots or fireworks are making noise.


----------

